# Fresh Whole Sardines



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anybody feed whole sardines? I went to my local asian store and I saw they had fresh wold sardines, is this okay to feed as long as there no parisites and it gets frozen to kill anything that might make him ILL, I'm trying to find good large whole fish with guts to feed to my 14" rhom, I feed smelt but there so small, I just want a large enough fish he can swallow whole like he does everthing else


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

smelt would be better, I've heard sardines aren't that good for P's


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sardines are very oily. I'd personally stay away from it. Tried it once years ago and hated the smell it left in the water right away even though it was eaten by my Piranhas within a good 20 seconds. How big are your Piranha? Smelt should be perfect size for them. Long enough for them to swallow hole and big enough for them to consume it whole. If you dont like Smelt, You can look for Tilapia at the asian store. They're about your entire hand size when fully stretched open. If your going for a feeding fenzy where your Piranhas will gang up on a fish and tear it apart, try the whole Tilapia fish.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i feed my mac shoal frozen smelt. they rip it apart before it hits the water. Its cheap and my macs eat the bones and all.

good luck


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it okay to feed whole fish from the sea like red snapper and other stuff


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just because its been frozen doesn't make it safe, freezing doesn't kill everything.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it okay to feed fish from the sea to piranhas, we all freeze fish to make sure we get rid of any parisites ect, what other chances are we takin feeding whole fish and fresh fish fillets ect.


----------

